

Post-Mortem of a textbook referral website - heynk
http://hankstoever.com/posts/3-Post-Mortem-of-a-textbook-referral-website

======
az
Great work! I work for a publisher and we get referrals for our amazon ebooks.
The varying items people purchase from bras to rifle scopes and of course many
books is quite interesting. I'm new to programming, so would you be willing to
share how to make a script to put a website together from local university
bookstores? It would be a great beginner project, I think.

------
heynk
I honestly think that if anyone put a lot of work into this idea (easily find
the cheapest textbooks you need for your classes) and covered major schools,
there could be a large potential market. I only put in a week or two of work
for one school and made $100 from 231 visitors.

